# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2014 (1 Ιουνίου - ΘΕΑ, Λ. Ποσειδώνος 3)

## Polyneikos

Την Κυριακή, 1η Ιουνίου, στο ξενοδοχείο Novotel, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ.
Αναμένεται με ενδιαφερον για τους αθλητές, καθώς ο αγώνας θα αποτελεί πρόκριση για το *Παγκόσμιο της WABBA* που θα πραγματοποιηθεί 2 εβδομάδες αργότερα, στο Ναύπλιο , με διοργανωτές την WABBA και τον Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη.

----------


## NASSER

Το περίεργο και διαφορετικό θα ήταν να μην γίνει στο Νοβοτελ  :01. Mr. Green: 
Οι κατηγορίες πως θα διαμορφώνονται? Βλέπουμε κάθε σεζόν να αλλάζουν  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι κατηγορίες στην WABBA είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστες :

Δηλαδή :




> ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ JUNIOR ( - 24 ) 
> ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ MASTERS ( + 40 )
> ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ SUPER MASTERS ( + 50 )
> ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ MODEL ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ( Bermuda ) 
> ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ( ύψος – βάρος ) 
> ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ BODY FITNESS ( + 5% )
> 
> ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ MODEL ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ
> ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ SHAPE ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ
> ...


Eχει γίνει μια διαφοροποίηση στο τελευταίο κύπελλο απ΄οτι παρατηρώ,καθως οι κατηγορίες BB μέχρι πρότινος ήταν εως 1.78 η Μεσαία ΒΒ και από 1.78 και άνω η Ψηλή

Αναφορικά με το Novotel,πιστεύω ότι είναι η "φωλιά" της WABBA και δύσκολα αλλάζει.
Αυτός ο χώρος έχει συνδυαστεί  από την δεκαετία του 80 με αγώνες Bodybuilding και ειδικά με την WABBA.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι ακριβώς το νοβοτελ είναι ο πλέον γνώριμος και χαρακτηριστικός χώρος διεξαγωγής των αγώνων της WABBA και εκτός αυτου βολικός άνετος χώρος και εύκολα προσβάσιμος απο μέσα μεταφοράς και μακάρι αυτός ο αγώνας να είναι συνέχεια της παράδοσης καλών αγώνων που κάνει η WABBA :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bb4lifestyle

Θα ειναι ο πρωτος μου αγωνας αυτος,ελπιζω να παρουσιασω κατι καλο  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Θα ειναι ο πρωτος μου αγωνας αυτος,ελπιζω να παρουσιασω κατι καλο


Καλη επιτυχια ,σε πια κατηγορια θα παιξεις;

----------


## bb4lifestyle

Σαν πρωτο αγωνα ειπα να ξεκινησω σε αυτη με το μαγιο (model ανδρων)
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σύμφωνα με πληροφόρηση που έχω από την WABBA ΗΕLLAS, οι 4 πρώτοι της κάθε κατηγορίας του Πρωταθλήματος, κερδίζουν την πρόκριση για το Παγκόσμιο της WABBA,στο Ναύπλιο, 2 εβδομάδες αργότερα.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι κατηγορίες του Πρωταθλήματος της WABBA για τις *Body Κατηγορίες*, σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που έχουμε , θα είναι σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς της WABBA Europe και που ισχύουν στα παγκόσμια, δηλαδή* 4 κατηγορίες βάσει  ύψους*, οι οποίες είναι ως εξής :



http://wabbaworld.com/rules.html





> *Σύμφωνα με πληροφόρηση που έχω από την WABBA ΗΕLLAS, οι 4 πρώτοι της κάθε κατηγορίας του Πρωταθλήματος, κερδίζουν την πρόκριση για το Παγκόσμιο της WABBA,στο Ναύπλιο, 2 εβδομάδες αργότερα.*


Πλήν του νικητή της κάθε κατηγορίας και τους επόμενους τρείς, αν υπάρξει κατηγορία με δυνατούς αθλητές, πιθανόν να πάρει πρόκριση και καποιος 5ος ή 6ος,αν αξιολογηθεί από την WABBA oτι μπορεί να σταθεί στο επίπεδο του Παγκοσμίου.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αλλαγή χώρου διεξαγωγής του Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ της WABBA!*

To προεδρείο της WABBA, εχωντας πληροφόρηση για την μεγάλη συμμετοχή από μέρους των αθλητών, προσπαθώντας να κανουν το καλύτερο δυνατό για την συμμετοχή τους αλλά και το κοινό που θα παρακολουθήσει τον αγώνα , έκλεισε τον πολυχώρο *ΘΕΑ*, ο οποίος βρίσκεται στην *Λεωφορο Ποσειδώνος 3 (Καλαμάκι)*.
Την επιμέλεια του χώρου που ανήκει στον κ. Θανάση Παπαγεωργίου αλλά και των events του αγώνα  εχει αναλάβει ο Τασος Μισαηλίδης ,προπονητής και μέλος της WABBA,o οποίος  φροντίζει πυρετωδώς για εναν ξεχωριστό αγώνα, διεθνων προδιαγραφών!

Ήδη έχουμε ενημερωθεί απο την WABBA ότι πολλοί αθλητές ετοιμάζονται για αυτόν τον αγώνα, ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε μερικά ονόματα, Γιάννης Μάγκος, Αντώνης Κονδύλης,Λάζαρος Πολυκανδρίτης, Παντελής Σταυρουλάκης, Αλέξης Μωησίδης, Γεροβασίλης Σεβαστός, Βασίλης Κατσένης και άλλοι πολλοί , οπως και αρκετές αθλήτριες , θα γεμίσουν την σκηνή !

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μεγαλη μαχη αναμενεται κ εδω :03. Thumb up:  με δυνατα ονοματα.
Για μενα δεν εχει σημασια τοσο ο χωρος (αρκει βεβαια να πληρει τις προυποθεσεις) οσο οτι οι ημερομηνιες των αγωνων δεν πεφτουν η μια πανω στη αλλη.
Αυτο ειναι καλο κ για τους αθλητες κ για τους θεατες.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Γνωρίζουμε για την εισοδο μηπως? τιμη?

----------


## panos dimako

Ξενερωσα τωρα ,προτιμουσα το νοβοτελ ενα πολυ γνωστο και οικιο χωρο

----------


## NASSER

> *Αλλαγή χώρου διεξαγωγής του Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ της WABBA!*
> 
> To προεδρείο της WABBA, εχωντας πληροφόρηση για την μεγάλη συμμετοχή από μέρους των αθλητών, προσπαθώντας να κανουν το καλύτερο δυνατό για την συμμετοχή τους αλλά και το κοινό που θα παρακολουθήσει τον αγώνα , έκλεισε τον πολυχώρο *ΘΕΑ*, ο οποίος βρίσκεται στην *Λεωφορο Ποσειδώνος 3 (Καλαμάκι)*.
> Την επιμέλεια του χώρου που ανήκει στον κ. Θανάση Παπαγεωργίου αλλά και των events του αγώνα  εχει αναλάβει ο Τασος Μισαηλίδης ,προπονητής και μέλος της WABBA,o οποίος  φροντίζει πυρετωδώς για εναν ξεχωριστό αγώνα, διεθνων προδιαγραφών!
> 
> Ήδη έχουμε ενημερωθεί απο την WABBA ότι πολλοί αθλητές ετοιμάζονται για αυτόν τον αγώνα, ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε μερικά ονόματα, Γιάννης Μάγκος, Αντώνης Κονδύλης,Λάζαρος Πολυκανδρίτης, Παντελής Σταυρουλάκης, Αλέξης Μωησίδης, Γεροβασίλης Σεβαστός, Βασίλης Κατσένης και άλλοι πολλοί , οπως και αρκετές αθλήτριες , θα γεμίσουν την σκηνή !


Πραγματικά πολύ σωστή η απόφαση γιατί ήδη υπάρχει γνώση από το παρελθόν. Συγχαρητήρια στον Τάσο Μισαηλίδη που πραγματικά προσπαθεί να έχουν οι διοργανώσεις μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα για όλους!

----------


## Polyneikos

H επίσημη αφίσσα του MR HELLAS 2014 !!

----------


## NASSER

Πολλοί αθλητές παλιοί και νέοι έχουν ανακοινώσει τη συμμετοχή φέτος εν όψη του παγκοσμίου που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Ναύπλιο και έτσι η εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος να παρακολουθήσουν πολλοί φίλαθλοι και φίλοι του αθλήματος τη διοργάνωση, είναι έντονη. Άλλωστε αυτό αναζητάνε τόσο οι αθλητές όσο και οι θεατές.

----------


## Muscleboss

Από ότι όλα δείχνουν, αυτός πιθανώς θα είναι ο αγώνας της χρονιάς και θα επαναφέρει τη WABBA στους αγώνες υψηλού επιπέδου. 
Η απομάκρυνση από το παραδοσιακό Νοβοτελ μπορεί αρχικά να προβληματίζει, αλλά πιστεύω ότι ο Τάσος Μισαηλίδης έχει τους λόγους του και ως διοργανωτής θα βάλει τον πήχυ πολύ ψηλά.

Αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panos dimako

για μενα το MR HELLAS τηςWABBA ειναι ο σπουδεοτερος και ο μεγαλυτερος αγωνας που γινετε στην ελλαδα!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Από ότι όλα δείχνουν, αυτός πιθανώς θα είναι ο αγώνας της χρονιάς και θα επαναφέρει τη WABBA στους αγώνες υψηλού επιπέδου. 
> Η απομάκρυνση από το παραδοσιακό Νοβοτελ μπορεί αρχικά να προβληματίζει, αλλά πιστεύω ότι ο Τάσος Μισαηλίδης έχει τους λόγους του και ως διοργανωτής θα βάλει τον πήχυ πολύ ψηλά.
> 
> Αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον.


Απλά να διευκρινίσουμε για να μην βγει καποιο λάθος μήνυμα, ότι διοργανωτής του αγώνα ειναι η WABBA Hellas, o Τασος βοηθάει ως μέλος της WABBA, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι, απλά ο Τασος αυτη την φορά έχει πάρει το μεγαλύτερο βάρος πάνω του. :05. Weights: 
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα υπάρχουν πολλοί αθλητές και θα είναι ενας πολύ καλος αγώνας, με αρκετες εκπλήξεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tsounakis

Παρα πολες  οι  συμετοχες , και αθλητες  με  μεγαλο  επιπεδο  στο  ιστορικο πανελλαδικο της  WABBA 
για  τον  λογο  αυτο επιλεξαμε  να  γινει  ο  αγωνας  σε εναν  καταπληκτικο  χωρο  στον  πολυχωρο (ΘΕΑ ) στην  μαρινα  Αλιμου !
Αυτος  ο  χωρος  ειναι  τοσο  καταλληλος  και  αμφιθεατρικος  που  θα μπορουσε να  γινει  και  mr. olympia 
Θα  ευχαριστηθουν  ολοι !  Αθλητες,  θεατες , χορηγοι !
 ο  αγωνας θα ειναι  και προκριματικος για την  αποστολη  της Ελλαδας  στο  παγκοσμιο  wabba  που  φετος  εχουμε  την  τιμη  να  τον  διοργανονουμε  στην  χωρα  μας (  Ναυπλιο 14 και  15  ιουνιου  !
Εκ  μερους  της  WABBA  HELAS θελω  να  ευχαριστησω  τους  χορηγους  που  στηριζουν  την  ομοσπονδια  μας  στην  διοργανωση  αυτων  των  πολυ  σημαντικων αγωνων  !
Εκτος  απο  τους πρωτους  των  κατηγοριων  θα  μπορουν  να  συμετεχουν  στο  παγκοσμιο  ο δευτερος τριτος  και  τεταρτος  απο  καθε  κατηγορια του  πανελλαδικου !
Στης  κατηγοριες  των  ανδρων  εχει  προστεθει  η  υπερψηλη  !

Κατηγοριες  ανδρων
------------------- 
small      μεχρι  1,68 
medium  απο  1.68 μεχρι  1,74
tall        απο    1,74  μεχρι 1,80 
x-tall     απο 1,80  και  πανω  

Σας  ευχομαστε  απο  καρδιας  καλη  επιτυχια  !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω προσωπικα αλλα και σαν φόρουμ ευχόμαστε να πάει πολύ καλα ο αγώνας και να ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία και θα ακολουθήσει αναλυτικό φωτορεπορτάζ όπως πάντα άλλωστε απο το Bodybuilding.gr :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panos dimako

4 εβδομάδες πριν

----------


## panos dimako

3 εβδομάδες πριν τον αγώνα! !

----------


## koronaKLMT

ξέρουμε πόσο θα είναι η τιμή και αν θα υπάρχουν περίπτερα των χορηγών?ρωτάω γιατί πρώτη φορά θα πάω σε αγώνες και δεν ξέρω  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παντα στους αγωνες της wabba υπαρχουν πολλα περιπτερα με αθλητικες τροφες κ ρουχα.

----------


## panos dimako

1 εβδομάδα πριν από τον αγώνα! !!

----------


## charchar

Πάνο ακόμα πιο σκληρός από την περασμένη Κυριακή? Που θα σταματήσεις ? Συγχαρητήρια !

----------


## panos dimako

φιλε για μενα αν ειμαι εκτος τριαδας θα ειναι αποτυχια τεραστια!!!!!

----------


## panos dimako

3 μέρες πριν από τον αγώνα

----------


## Tsounakis

Ενημερωνουμε  τους  αθλητες  που  θα λαβουν  μερος  στο πανελλαδικο  την  κυριακη  1 ιουνιου  οτι πρεπει  να  παραβρισκονται  στον  πολυχωρο  ( θεα ) ποσειδωνος  35 στης 8.00 το  πρωι  για  το  ζυγισμα και  την   εγραφη τους  στης κατηγοριες  !

προσοχη η  κατηγοριες  fitness  ανδρων  θα  ειναι 
------------------------------------------------- 
1)  fitness  ( υψος  βαρος )  πχ 1,80 υψος  πρεπει  να  ειναι  μεχρι  80  kg 
2 )  body  fitness 1    υψος  εως  1,75  
3 )  body  fitness  2    υψος  πανω  απο  1,75

Σας  ευχομαστε καλη  επιτυχια

----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Οπότε για να συνοψίσουμε τις κατηγορίες,καταλήγουν κάπως έτσι :

_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΒΒ JUNIOR ( - 24y. )_ 
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ_ _ΒΒ_ _ MASTERS ( + 40y. )_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ_ _ΒΒ_ _SUPER MASTERS ( + 50y. )
_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ MODEL ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ( Bermuda ) 
_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ( ύψος – βάρος ) 
_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ BODY FITNESS 1 (-1.75) ( + 5% )
__ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ BODY FITNESS 2 (+1.75) ( + 5% )_

_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ MODEL ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ SHAPE ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ FITNESS ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ BODY ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ_

_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ( έως 1.68 )_ 
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ( έως 1.74 )
__ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΨΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ( έως  1.80 )_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΥΠΕΡΨΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ( πάνω από 1.80 )_
_ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ_

----------


## Tsounakis

Ναι  Κωστα  μου  ετσι ειναι  οι  κατηγοριες ! 

Το  (θεα ) ειναι  στην  ποσειδωνος  3 καλαμακι εχει τεραστιο  χωρο για  παρκαρισμα  ! και  γυρο απο  το  θεα μεχρι  την  θαλασσα  απιστευτο μερος  για  βολτα  με  τα  ποδια !

----------


## panos dimako

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω γιατι και η κατηγορια του φιτνες δε διαχωριζεται   σε 1 και 2 αναλογα το υψος γιατι καποιος αθλητης που ειναι 1,65 να παιζει με καποιον που ειναι 1,80 παλια νομιζω τις χωριζαν.

----------


## Polyneikos

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω γιατι και η κατηγορια του φιτνες δε διαχωριζεται   σε 1 και 2 αναλογα το υψος γιατι καποιος αθλητης που ειναι 1,65 να παιζει με καποιον που ειναι 1,80 παλια νομιζω τις χωριζαν.


Παναγιώτη καλησπέρα και καλη επιτυχία στους επικείμενους αγώνες που θα συμμετέχεις.
Χωρίς να εχω θεσμικό ρόλο, οι πληροφορίες που έχω είναι ότι η κατηγορία Fitness τείνει να εξαλειφθεί ακόμα και απο τα εγχώρια Πρωταθληματα, καθώς ηδη στις Παγκόσμιες διοργανώσεις εχει καταργηθεί η κατηγορία Fitness,όπως πιθανόν γνωρίζεις.
Οπότε με αυτή την λογική δεν ξερω κατα πόσο υπάρχει η διάθεση να "σπάσει" και σε 2 κατηγορίες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η τιμή του εισητηρίου για κάποιον που θα θέλει να παρακολουθησει μονο τους προκριματικούς ή μονο τους τελικούς του Mr Ελλάς , θα είναι 10 ευρώ.
Για τους θεατές που θα θέλουν να δουν Προκριματικά-Τελικά θα είναι ενα ενιαιο εισητήριο 15 ευρώ .
Άρα θα υπάρχουν 3 εισητήρια :
1) Προκριματικοί : *10 ευρώ*
2) Τελικοι: *10 ευρώ*
3) Προκριματικοί + Τελικοί *(Ενιαίο)*: *15 ευρω*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο χώρος διεξαγωγής του αγώνα*

----------


## sAVAZz

οι τελικοι τι ωρα ξεκινανε?

----------


## Polyneikos

> οι τελικοι τι ωρα ξεκινανε?



Στις 19:00

----------


## koronaKLMT

τι ώρα πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί για να πάρουμε εισιτήρια για τους τελικούς και για να τους παρακολουθήσουμε?

----------


## Polyneikos

> τι ώρα πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί για να πάρουμε εισιτήρια για τους τελικούς και για να τους παρακολουθήσουμε?


Τα εισητήρια των αγώνων BB δεν είναι αριθμημένα, οπότε κατά τις 18:00-18:30, είναι καλά για να βρείς καλή θέση.

----------


## koronaKLMT

ευχαριστώ πολύ...άμα σας πετύχω(αν φοράτε μπλουζάκια bodybuilding.gr,για να σας καταλάβω)θα έρθω να χαιρετήσω  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*NIKHTHΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ WABBA 2014 O ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ !

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

:02. Shock: 

Ξυράφι ο Μάγκος! Κάνεις ανατομία στο σώμα του... δεν έχω λόγια.

Τα κομπάριζον τυπικά, κέρδιζε με το ρελάξ και το χαμόγελο  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο ανθρωπος εχει ''ξεφυγει'' πια :03. Thumb up:  ,ειναι ετοιμος να κερδισει παγκοσμιους αγωνες!

----------


## Polyneikos

Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες οι οποίες επεξεργάζονται και θα ζητήσουμε την υπομονή σας για να παρουσιαστούν οργανωμένα.
Απο το βράδυ θα ανεβαίνουν στα *Multimedia-Gallery* του Βοdybuilding.gr και θα υπάρχουν στην διάθεσή σας όλες οι κατηγορίες.
Φυσικά, δεν θα μπορουσε να λείψει και η παρουσίαση του αγώνα με τα σχόλια και τα παρελειπόμενα στο παρόν τόπικ, απλα θα θελαμε να παρουσιαστεί ο αγώνας σύμφωνα με την ροή του. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gmargaritis

Ηταν ένας όμορφος αγώνας, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι πως απο το πρωι η κούραση μας κατέβαλε.. Απίστευτη οργάνωση απο τον Τασο Μισαιλιδη πραγματικα, και του αξίζουν παρα πολλα συγχαρητήρια γιατι οτι εκανε, το εκανε μονο για το όφελος της ομοσπονδίας και ουτε στο ελάχιστο για κατι το προσωπικό..
Εγω τον ευχαριστώ μεσα απο την καρδια μου, οπως και τον Υφαντοπουλο Αθανάσιο (MUSCLE CLUB, Πέτρου Ράλλη 157), για τη στήριξη σε καθε μου βήμα στο χώρο, με αποτελεσματα δυο πρώτες θέσεις. Μια στο mr Κρήτη και μια στο mr Hellas.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το *πρωτάθλημα της WABBA* πραγματοποιήθηκε την Κυριακή , *1η Ιουνίου*, στο χωρο ΘΕΑ.
Ελαβαν μέρος *94 αθλητές* , ο κόσμος ανταποκρίθηκε και ειχε γεμίσει το μαγαζί  και ενθάρρυναν τους αθλητές.
Στα μεγάλα συν , η σκηνή , τα φώτα, γενικά η σάλα ήταν αρκετά προσεγμένη και ηταν κατι διαφορετικό απο αυτό που μας έχει συνηθίσει η WABBA στο Novotel.
Η εκφώνηση του αγώνα έγινε από τον παρουσιαστή* Στεφανο Κωνσταντινίδη* και της Ms Star Ellas 2008, *Διονυσία Κουκίου.*

----------


## Muscleboss

Όλα τα παιδιά στη πίστα για τις συστάσεις φαντάζομαι...

Νέο look ο *Νίκος Σιγάλας*.  :03. Thumb up: 

Ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης* πρέπει να πάτησε μια διπλή δικεφάλων, αν ανέβει στη σκηνή δε κρατιέται συνήθως.  :05. Biceps: 

Θα 'θελα να ακούσω σχόλια κάποια στιγμή πώς σας φάνηκε ο Κωνσταντινίδης στην εκφώνηση.

----------


## NASSER

Παναγιώτη εκφώνηση όλου του αγώνα χωρίς τη φωνή του Σιγάλα δεν γίνεται. Τα παραγγέλματα για τις πόζες τις έδινε ο Σιγάλας και ο Καπετανάκης ενώ την ροή του αγώνα παρουσιαστικά την έκανε ο Κωσταντινίδης με τη Διονυσία Κουκίου, αλλά προσωπικά θα ήθελα εξολοκλήρου αυτό το κομμάτι να το κάνει ο Νίκος Σιγάλας.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία* Juniors BB* είχαμε την συμμετοχή 7 αθλητών

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο τα ατομικά των αθλητών










*Νικητής ο αθλητής με το νο 46, Διονύσης Γενιατάκης*

----------


## Muscleboss

Εδώ νομίζω η κατάταξη θα μπορούσε να ήταν διαφορετική ... αν και δεν ήμουν στον αγώνα...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Juniors BB
Επτα συμετοχες στους τζουνιορ κ συμπτωματικα οι τρεις με το καλυτερο χρωμα φανηκε οτι θα πρωταγωνιστησουν.
Εκει ομως που εγινε η μεγαλη μαχη για την πρωτη θεση ,ηταν αναμεσα στο Νο 46 Διονυση Γενιατακη περσινο γενικο νικητη των τζουνιορ ,κ τον Αλεξανδρο Μπελεγρη με το Νο 4.
Ο Α. Μπελεγρης ειχε πιο λεπτη γραμμωση ,καλυτερη πλατη κ δελτοειδεις κ γενικα καλυτερο στησιμο ,ισως ομως του ελειπε λιγο παραπανω πρηξιμο.   
Αυτο το παραπανω πρηξιμο ειχε ομως ο Δ. Γενιατακης που ιδιως στις ποζες most ηταν εντυπωσιακος ,κ που μαζι με τα πολυ καλα του ποδια οι κριτες εκριναν οτι αρκουσε κ του εδωσαν την 1η θεση.
Στην 3η θεση με το Νο 6 ο Μανωλης Τσαπουνιαρης πολυ καλος κ αυτος με ωραιο καλουπι ,ειναι θεμα χρονου να ωριμασει μυικα ,μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι τζουνιορ ακομη. :01. Wink: 
4ος με το Νο 38 ο Βασ, Τουλικας
5ος με το Νο 5 ο Δημητρ,Μπαρατσουκας 
6ος με το Νο 9 ο Χαραλ. Ζαχαροπουλος
Δεν ηταν ιδιαιτερα ογκωδεις αλλα οτι μυς ειχαν ''βαλει'' ,ηταν σχετικα γραμμωμενοι.
Ο 7ος της παρεας υπερτερουσε σε ογκο κ σχημα των τριων προηγουμενων ,δεν ειχε ομως γραμμωση κ καλο χρωμα.
Να μην απογοητευεται ομως κ για να κανω κ μια προβλεψη , εαν ''δουλεψει'' δυνατα εχει τα προσοντα για να γινει πολυ καλος.

----------


## billy89

Πολύ υψηλο επίπεδο στα Junior, για να πω την αλήθεια κατά τη γνώμη μου τόσο ολοκληρωμένοι αθλητές δε θα έπρεπε να αγωνίζονται στα junior παρά την ηλικία τους, ή τουλάχιστον να γίνει κάποια κατηγοριοποίηση με βάση τα κιλά, είναι άδικο για κάποια παιδιά που ήταν κατά πολύ ελαφρύτερα και φαινόταν ότι δεν έχουν καμία ελπίδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορία Masters BB είναι από τις πλεον δύσκολες κατηγορίες , καθως οι αθλητές εχουν συνηθως πανω απο 20 χρονια προπόνησης,αρκετοι δε και πολλά χρονια αγώνων.
*Λαζαρος Πολυκανδρίτης, Αντώνης Χειμωνάς,Γιώργος Ζουμής, Λεωδής, Βεργης, Κώστας Κουτρουμπάς ,* (δυνατό Comeback μετά απο 10-12 χρονια), θα διναν την δική τους μάχη..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Εδώ νομίζω η κατάταξη θα μπορούσε να ήταν διαφορετική ... αν και δεν ήμουν στον αγώνα...


Συμφωνω Παναγιωτη ,γενικα σε αυτον τον αγωνα σε αρκετα σημεια  η ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ μου γνωμη ηταν διαφορετικη απο των κριτων.
Τουλαχιστον οπως τα ειδα το βραδυ του τελικου ,μια κ δεν παρακολουθησα τους προκριματικους οπου βγαινουν κ τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*MASTERS B.B
*
Στην *1η θεση ο Κουτρουμπας Κων/νος με το Νο 89* ,με πολυ δυνατο comeback οπως ειπε κ ο Polyneikos. Mεγαλη ''αγριεμενη'' μυικοτητα κ με δερμα που με τπτ δεν φανερωνε οτι ειχε να αγωνιστει χρονια ,''καθαρισε'' στην κατηγορια.
Μαλιστα ο σωματοτυπος του κ η εκρηκτικη του''αγριαδα''  με εκαναν στην αρχη να νομιζω οτι αγωνιζεται ο Φωτης Πλευριτης.  Ενταξει....με μπερδεψε κ η ιδια κομη! :01. Razz: 
*2ος με το Νο 41 ο Ζουμης Γιωργος* ,ψηλος ,επιβλητικος κ με ωραιο ποζαρισμα. Λογω υψους, περισσοτερος γενικα ογκος θα ηταν καλοδεχουμενος.
Στην 3η θεση ενας αλλος παλαιμαχος ,ο *Χειμωνας Χρηστος με το Νο 68*.  Απλα στην καλυτερη φορμα που τον εχω δει ,με φοβερη πλατη ,πιο στεγνος ,κ οπως παντα με φοβερη παρουσια.
*4ος με το Νο 29 ο Γιαννης Λεοντης* ,με πλαγιες ποζες απ τις καλυτερες του αγωνα κ με πολυ καλη ποιοτητα μυων κ δερματος ,δεν κρυβω οτι τον περιμενα πιο ψιλα στην καταταξη.  Μια ματια στις φωτο που ειναι relax xωρις να ποζαρει ,ειναι αρκετη για να καταλαβει καποιος την μυικη του ποιοτητα.   Στην μονη ποζα που υστερουσε ηταν στην μπροστινη δικεφαλων που ηταν σχετικα αδειος
Στην *5η θεση ο Παναγιωτης Βεργης με το Νο 51* ,οταν καθοτανε relax ο Παναγιωτης με τπτ δεν σου περναγε απο το μυαλο ,οτι οταν επαιρνε ποζες most θα ηταν πραγματικα κοματια κ με ποιοτητα.
Στην *6η θεση ο Γιαννης Λαγιανακης με το Νο 60* ,φαινοταν οτι ειχε κανει φιλοτιμη προσπαθεια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια ωραία στιγμή του αγώνα, όταν ο νικητής της κατηγορίας Masters, μετά την νίκη του, απονείμει στους φίλους και συναθλητές του *Γρηγόρη Νικολόπουλο* και τον μεγάλο πρωταθλητή  *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη* τιμητική πλακέτα ,ευχαριστώντας του που έχουν σταθεί δίπλα του όλα αυτά τα χρόνια
Προσωπικά,αυτή η στιγμή με πήγε 15 χρόνια πίσω, το *1999*, όταν ο *Σιώτης* με τον *Κουτρούμπα* παιξανε αντίπαλοι στην σκηνή ,στο Πρωταθλημα Κεντρικης Ελλάδος, στην Λαμία!
Είναι οι στιγμές που μένουμε απο τους αγώνες. :03. Thumb up: 












*Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδος 1999
Σιώτης - Κουτρούμπας*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία Super Masters στα προκριματικά είχαμε την συμμετοχή τριών αθλητών, του πολύπειρου *Λατσο Αντρέϊκο*, του *Ανδρέα Σοφουλάκη* και του *Παναγιώτη Μεταξάκη*. Το βράδυ ειδαμε να διαγωνιζονται μονο οι 2 πρώτοι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της κατηγορίας Super Masters , o* Aνδρέας Σοφουλάκης

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σημασια εχει που ηταν κ οι δυο πιο βελτιωμενοι απο τον προηγουμενο αγωνα τους πριν 2 εβδομαδες.
Και ο Αντρεικο ηταν πιο στεγνος οσο μπορεσε ,κ ο Σοφουλακης ηταν λιγο πιο γεματος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ήδη στα *Multimedia-Gallery*  εχουν ανέβει όλες οι φωτογραφίες του Πρωταθλήματος της WABBA. 
Από το παρών τόπικ πλέον θα παρουσιαστούν -  με σχόλια και τοποθετήσεις μελών - οι κατηγορίες σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία ειναι η *Men Models

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητής της κατηγορίας Men Models ο αθλητής με το νο 17, Δημήτρης Οικονομάκης


*

----------


## barbell

Ο Λεοδης αξιζε τουλαχιστον τη 2η θεση...Ο πιο αδικημενος της βραδιας...Δεν ημουν βεβαια στα προκριματικα αλλα με βαση τι ειδα στους τελικους και ο Υιουσσεφ ενω ξεχωριζε απο την κατηγορια του ειδικα σε ογκο πηρε χαμηλη θεση...Κατα τα αλλα ηταν πολυ ωραιος αγωνας απο καθε αποψη και ο Μαγγος ηταν εκσωπραγματικος κυριολεκτικα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*MEN MODELS*

Μια κατηγορια στα πρωτυπα του τι αρεσει στον πολυ κοσμο. Ολοι οι αθλητες σε πολυ καλη κατασταση κ αρκετα ''κοντα'' μεταξυ τους ,σιγουρα ειναι πονοκεφαλος για την καθε επιτροπη μια κ τα κριτηρια βασιζονται σε περισσοτερο βαθμο στην υποκειμενικοτητα.
Νομιζω οτι εαν οι ομοσπονδιες (ολες) στην συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια αντικαθιστουσαν την βερμουδα βρακα :01. Razz:  με ενα κοντο σορτσακι ,η εμφανιση θα ηταν καλυτερη.
Δλδ τι;  Σε ενα μοντελιστικο γυμνασμενο σωμα για την παραλια να το πουμε ετσι , τα ποδια δεν ειναι μερος του σωματος;
Επρεπε να κρινονται κ αυτα ,παντα βεβαια με τα κριτηρια που κρινεται κ το πανω σωμα.
Η εξαδα λοιπον της πολυπληθης αυτης κατηγοριας ειναι οι κατωθι κ σορυ εαν δεν ακουσα καποιο ονομα σωστα.

*1ος Νο 17 Δημ. Οικονομανης
2ος Νο 33 Κων. Αθανασοπουλος
3ος Νο 13 Παν. Σφακιανακης
4ος Νο 15 Αρβανιτης Φιλιος
5ος Νο 18  Νικ Καρτερος
6ος Νο 58 Ζωης Μπαλας*

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ο Δημητρης ,  και οι αθλητες του ακολουθουνε την ιδια φιλοσοφια (οπως και εγω) στην διατροφη , ακολουθωντας το if it fits your macros.

Προαγωνιστηκα δεν εκοψε το νερο ουτε τα γαλακτοκομικα , έτρωγε κετσαπ και επινε κοκα κολα μαζι με τα γευματα! Την ημερα του αγωνα εφαγε οτι και τις αλλες μερες και παλι ΔΕΝ εκοψε το νερο. 

Αντιγραφω οπως μας το ειπε : "Αυτο που εχω να πω είναι...
Όλη ήταν με ψηλά τα πόδια,έτοιμη για λιποθυμία πραγματικά...
Εγω ειμουν με νερό κανονικα...
Και φαγητό ότι έτρωγα και τις προηγούμενες μέρες...με κοίταζαν καλα καλα γιατιιιι;;;"

Μπραβο λοιπον για τον αγωνα και ενα μεγαλυτερο μπραβο που ειναι "επιστημονας" και ανοιχτομυαλος και ψαχνετε για το τι ειναι μυθος και broscience!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη κατηγορία, *Fitness Ανδρων*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Fitness Men
*
Πολλες συμετοχες κ εδω κ με δυνατο ανταγωνισμο.
1ος Νο 12 ο *Αντρεας Δημητριου* ,δικαια για μενα.
2ος Νο 10 ο *Παν.Μιχαλατος* με ωραια χορογραφια.
3ος Νο 27 ο *Παν. Δημακοπουλος* στην γνωστη του πολυ καλη κατασταση ,ηθελε καλυτερο χρωμα.
4ος Νο 39 ο *Θεοδ. Καλκουτος* με πολυ καλα ποδια.
5ος Νο 8 ο *Αθ Χατζηβασιλειαδης*
6ος Νο 44 ο *Νικ. Τζιρακης* ,οταν τον ειδα στην αρχη στη θεση relax τον ειχα για πολυ ψηλοτερα, ''σκληρος'' ,γραμωμενος,ωραιο σχημα κ χρωμα ,ισως μετα στο ποζαρισμα του δεν ηταν το ιδιο εντυπωσιακος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Body Fitness -1.75* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή *11 αθλητων*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Mάκης Μαραγκός, αθλητής των Xtreme Stores, πέρα από την νίκη του στην κατηγορία, πήρε και το βραβείο του καλύτερου ποζερ της κατηγορίας, με ενα ξεχωριστό ατομικο..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*BODY FITNESS I  -1.75
*
1oς με extreme κ φαντασμαγορικη παρουσιαση ο *Μακης Μαραγκος με το Νο 76.*
2ος ο πολυ καλος *Θανος* *Μαυρακης με το Νο 25*
3ος με το *Νο 34 ο Ανδριανος Βιτοροπουλος* ,γνωστος κ αυτος σοουμαν .
4ος με το* Νο 20 ο Ιωαννης Τασουκας*
5ος με το *Νο 72 ο Γιωργος Νατσιος*
6ος με το *Νο 30 ο Αυγερινος Μαμαντακης*

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή της κατηγορίας απο τον *Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην* Body Fitness +1.75* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή *9* *αθλητών

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ακης Κλαδάς 
*






*Αντώνης Γιαννούλης* 







*

Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης
*

----------


## gmargaritis

Ήταν πραγματικα αρκετά δύσκολη η κατηγορία.. Παρ'ολη την κούραση απο το ταξιδι απο αλεξανδρουπολη στην Κρήτη και παλι αθηνα, τα πήγαμε αρκετά καλα και το επίπεδο των αθλητών οπως ηταν αναμενόμενο ηταν πολυ υψηλό.. Ευχομαι καλη συνέχεια σε όσους θα συμμετάσχουν στο παγκόσμιο στο Ναύπλιο και ειμαι σιγουρος πως και εκει η διοργάνωση θα ειναι του ίδιου επιπέδου καθώς Τάσος Κολιγκιωνης αποτελεί εγγύηση ... 
Ραντεβού εκει λοιπον..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*BODY FITNESS II +1.75
*
Εδω πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι η προσωπικη μου κριση επεσε εξω.  Πιστευα οτι η μαχη για την πρωτη θεση θα δινοταν αναμεσα στον εντυπωσιακο με θετικη αυρα νικητη Ακη Κλαδη με το Νο 73 κ τον πιο συμετρικο πληρη μυικα της κατηγοριας Αντωνη Γιαννουλη με το Νο 45.
Τελικα την *1η θεση* την πηρε ο *Γιωργος Μαργαριτης με το Νο 7* με πολυ καλη γραμμωση κ καλη κατασταση ,η οποια εχει μεγαλητερη αξια μια κ το τελευταιο διαστημα βρισκεται για να αγωνιστει στα 4 σημεια της Ελλαδας! :01. Smile: 
Στην* 2η θεση λοιπον ο Ακης Κλαδας* ,στην 3η με το* Νο 40 ο Αριστοτελης Μπινετζης* με πολυ καλη γραμμωση κ αυτος αλλα χωρις τα ποδια κ την μυικη αναπτυξη του *4ου τελικα Αντωνη Γιαννουλη*.
Συνηθως αποφευγω να μιλαω για αδικιες μια κ ολοι ξερουμε οτι η κριση του ΒΒ ειναι σε μεγαλο βαθμο υποκειμενικη ,οταν ομως υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα θα ηταν καλο να ακουγονται κ αλλες γνωμες βλεποντας εστω τις φωτο :03. Thumb up: 
*5ος με το Νο 74 Ευαγγελος Καλογερακης.*

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> *BODY FITNESS II +1.75
> *
> Εδω πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι η προσωπικη μου κριση επεσε εξω. Πιστευα οτι η μαχη για την πρωτη θεση θα δινοταν αναμεσα στον εντυπωσιακο με θετικη αυρα νικητη Ακη Κλαδη με το Νο 73 κ τον πιο συμετρικο πληρη μυικα της κατηγοριας Αντωνη Γιαννουλη με το Νο 45.
> Τελικα την *1η θεση* την πηρε ο *Γιωργος Μαργαριτης με το Νο 7* με πολυ καλη γραμμωση κ καλη κατασταση ,η οποια εχει μεγαλητερη αξια μια κ το τελευταιο διαστημα βρισκεται για να αγωνιστει στα 4 σημεια της Ελλαδας!
> Στην* 2η θεση λοιπον ο Ακης Κλαδας* ,στην 3η με το* Νο 40 ο Αριστοτελης Μπινετζης* με πολυ καλη γραμμωση κ αυτος αλλα χωρις τα ποδια κ την μυικη αναπτυξη του *4ου τελικα Αντωνη Γιαννουλη*.
> Συνηθως αποφευγω να μιλαω για αδικιες μια κ ολοι ξερουμε οτι η κριση του ΒΒ ειναι σε μεγαλο βαθμο υποκειμενικη ,οταν ομως υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα θα ηταν καλο να ακουγονται κ αλλες γνωμες βλεποντας εστω τις φωτο
> *5ος με το Νο 74 Ευαγγελος Καλογερακης.*


Δεν το κριβω οτι στεναχωρηθηκα τρομερα με το αποτελεσμα της επιτροπης, νομιζα οτι με κοροιδευουν...
Τους ανθρωπους της επιτροπης τους σεβομαι εναν προς εναν και αναγνωριζω οτι ολοι ειναι εμπειροι και με μεγαλο backround στον χωρο.....
Οπως ειδατε δεν αντεδρασα καθολου (αν και ηθελα να πω πολλα), το δεχτηκα και αποχωρησα..εχασα την γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου εκεινη την στιγμη...το μονο που σκεφτηκα ηταν οτι επειδη ολη η επιτροπη οπως προανεφερα ηταν πρωην πρωταθλητες και εχουν ζησει και αυτοι λιγο πολυ σιγουρα τετοιες στιγμες αδικιας, ηξεραν πως ενιωθα εκεινη την στιγμη εγω εκει πανω..τους εβλεπα που με κοιτουσαν επιμονα στα ματια, σαν να με περιμεναν να αντιδρασω ή να κανω ή να πω κατι... ή εστω τους αρεσε να με βλεπουν στεναχωρημενο...δεν καθομαι να υποθεσω αλλα πραγματα, αν και στο μυαλο μου γυροφερνουν πολλα..
Γι αυτο τον λογο απαντησα και στον κυριο Τσουνακη οτι δεν θα παω στο παγκοσμιο (οταν με πηρε τηλ να με ρωτησει αν θα τους ακολουθησω), γιατι εκει φοβαμαι οτι θα με ριξουν ακομα πιο χαμηλα στην καταταξη...και ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν το αξιζω..!!!

Γενικα οσα παιδια απο εδω μεσα με γνωριζουν προσωπικα, ξερουν πολυ καλα οτι δεν μιλαω πολυ γενικοτερα, δεν μαρεσει να γινομαι στοχος..αλλα αυτην την φορα με επνιγε το δικιο..δεν μπορουσα να μην πω δυο λεξεις, τις οποιες σκεφτηκα να παρω το μικροφωνο να ελεγα επανω στην σκηνη, αλλα δεν ηθελα να δρασω εν βρασμο..
καλυτερα ισως ετσι...

Τελος ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω σε ολα αυτα τα παιδια που επικοινωνησαν μαζι μου μεσω facebook ή που μιλησαμε απο κοντα και μου ειπαν οτι δεν αξιζα την 4η θεση...ειναι ιδιαιτερη η χαρα μου που το αναγνωριζει αυτο ο κοσμος...για μενα εσεις με κανετε να νιωθω νικητης με τα λογια σας και την συμπεριφορα σας απεναντι μου και οχι ενα μεταλιο...

ευχαριστω πολυ..!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η απονομή της κατηγορίας Βody Fitness + 1.75*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Models Ι* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή *5 αθλητριών 


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*MODELS WOMEN I
*
Πεντε πολυ ομορφες παρουσιες κ εδω ,αλλη ειχε καλυτερους κοιλιακους ,αλλη γλουτους κ αλλη ποδια  :01. Wink: 
Τελικα 1η η *Μαριλενα Στρατη με το Νο 85*
2η με το *Νο 54 η Νατασα Μπαρουτα*
3η η *Ολγα Ντολκα με το Νο 64*
4η η *Μαριανα Σταυρουλακη με το Νο 95*
5η η *Νικη Ζορμπα με το Νο 2*

----------


## tomaxok

κ.μαγκος φανερα βελτιωμενος και φετες

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δύο συμμετοχές στην Models II, Ελενη Αφέντρα και Γεωργία Παπαδοπούλου.
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μοdels ΙΙ

1η η Γεωργια Παπαδοπουλου με το Νο 5
2η η Ελενη Αφεντρα με το Νο 55*
Ισαξιες κ πολυ κοντα οι αθλητριες μεταξυ τους ,νομιζω ηταν περισσοτερο γυμνασμενες απο τον μεσο ορο της προηγουμενης κατηγοριας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Models II Aπονομή απο τον Τασο Μισαηλίδη*

----------


## zikas1976

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ FITNESS MEN
Πολλες συμετοχες κ εδω κ με δυνατο ανταγωνισμο.
1ος Νο 12 ο Αντρεας Δημητριου ,δικαια για μενα.
2ος Νο 10 ο Παν.Μιχαλατος με ωραια χορογραφια.
3ος Νο 27 ο Παν. Δημακοπουλος στην γνωστη του πολυ καλη κατασταση ,ηθελε καλυτερο χρωμα.
4ος Νο 39 ο Θεοδ. Καλκουτος με πολυ καλα ποδια.
5ος Νο 8 ο Αθ Χατζηβασιλειαδης
6ος Νο 44 ο Νικ. Τζιρακης ,οταν τον ειδα στην αρχη στη θεση relax τον ειχα για πολυ ψηλοτερα, ''σκληρος'' ,γραμωμενος,ωραιο σχημα κ χρωμα ,ισως μετα στο ποζαρισμα του δεν ηταν το ιδιο εντυπωσιακος.

4ος Νο 39 Θεόδωρος Καλμούκος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η κατηγορία Women Fitness ειχε 3 συμμετοχές

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*1η η Μαρια Παπαντωνιου με το Νο 65
2η η Κατερινα Τσαβαλια με το Νο 1
Και στην 3η θεση η Σιμονα Ζικοβα με το Νο 59* ,ειχε πολυ ωραιους κοιλιακους κ μεση αλλα τα ποδια της δεν ηταν αναλογα.  Πιστευω ειναι γενετικο το θεμα κ συμβαινει ιδιως στις γυναικες ,δηλ να εχει γραμμωσει ο επανω κορμος κ τα ποδια να μην ακολουθουν.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Ενα ωραίο ποζάρισμα στην κατηγορία Pairs από τους Βασίλη Φυσατίδη και Γεωργία Παπαδοπουλου


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορία* Men Short (-1.68)* με την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητων με τον *Παντελή Σταυρουλάκη* να ξεχωρίζει

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*MEN SHORT -1.68*
Καθαρα *1ος ο Παντελης Σταυρουλακης με το Νο 32* ,με ''καλουπαρα'' οπως παντα ,πιο ογκωδης απο την προηγουμενη φορα κ πιο γραμμωμενος.   Νομιζω οι φωτο  :03. Thumb up: τον αδικουν καπως ,πανω στην σκηνη φαινοτανε καλυτερος.
*2ος ο Γεωργιος Αθανασιου με το Νο 81* ,εχασε λιγο γραμμωση απο τον προηγουμενο αγωνα του στην nac ,ηταν ομως πιο ογκωδης κ πιο μπαλαρισμενος .
Και *ο 3ος* της παρεας ο *Γιωργος Παυλου με το Νο 80*.   Στις μπροστινες ποζες  μου θυμισε πολυ τον αειμνηστο παλιο αθλητη Σπυρο Φρατζια ,μονο που εκεινος ηταν πιο γραμμωμενος ενω ο Γιωργος πιο ογκωδης ,απλα μιλαω σαν ''κοψια''.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Men Medium (-1.74) ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 4  αθλητών


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της Μen Medium BB,o *Bασιλης Φυσατίδης*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen medium B.B
*
*1ος ο Βασιλης Φυσατιδης με το Νο 57* παντα σταθερη αξια.
*2ος ο Ανδρεας Καψης με το Νο 70* γραμμωμενος κ ετοιμος γι αυτον τον αγωνα.
*3ος Τζωνυ Γιουσεφ με το Νο 77* ,αν κ ο πιο καλοσχημος κ μπαλαρισμενος της κατηγοριας ηθελε ενα ακομη ''κλικ'' στη γραμμωση του για να μην του αμφισβητησει κανεις την πρωτη θεση. Επισης κ αλλο χρωμα γιατι αυτο που ειχε δεν τον κολακευε καθολου.
*Στην 4η θεση με το Νο19 ο Γιαννης Καραπιδακης.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Men Tall (-1.80) ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 4 αθλητών


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *Στην κατηγορία Men Tall (-1.80) ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 4 αθλητών
> 
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84381
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84385
> 
> 
> ...


*

Men Tall (-1.80)
*
*Σεβαστος Γεροβασιλης με το Νο 42* 100% ετοιμος κ με τρομερα χερια δεν αφησε κανενα περιθωριο στους αντιπαλους του ,κ φυσικα στην 1η θεση.
*Στη 2η θεση με το Νο 84 ο Θεοφανης Τζογανης* ,απλα δεν επιασε την φορμα της προηγουμενης εμφανισης του πριν 15 μερες. 
Ηταν βεβαια πολυ καλος, αλλα ισως λιγα νερα που κρατησε παραπανω του στερησαν την εκρηκτικη προηγουμενη εμφανιση του. Παντως ειναι αθλητης μεγαλης κλασης.
*3ος με το Νο 49 ο Θεοδ Καραγιαννης* με πολυ καλη γραμμωση ,θελει μονο να βελτιωσει τα χερια του σε ογκο.
*4ος με το Νο 86 ο Γιωργος Μουρκος* με δυνατη πλατη ,χερια,ωμους ,λιγα νερα ομως του στοιχισαν στην γραμμωση κ  δεν αφησαν να δειξει αυτο που ειχε.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητης της κατηγορίας ο Σεβαστός Γεροβασίλης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορια Men X-Tall (+1.80) ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 6 αθλητών*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομή της κατηγορίας από τον Γιώργο Καπετανάκη*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men X-Tall (+1.80)
*
*1oς ο Χρηστος Κυριαζης με το Νο 93* ,με προσωπο που μου θυμιζε τον Gary Strydon σε γραμμωση :01. Wink:  ,χωρις να εχει μεγαλα χερια κ ποδια επιασε ομως πολυ καλη γραμμωση . Ειναι ο αθλητης που κερδισε τον Κ. Τσαφο σε αγωνα μια ημερα πριν στον αγωνα της ifbb  κ μετα του αφαιρεθηκε η 1η θεση απο αυτην.
*Στην 2η θεση ο Σωτηρης Φιλος με το Νο 75
3ος ο Νικολαος Γουεσγουντ με το Νο 79*
Και *4ος ο Μαριος Μωυσιδης No 43* με μεγαλες μαζες αλλα φαινοταν σαν να ηταν σε off season.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κ εφτασε η στιγμη για τον γενικο τιτλο ,κ φυσικα ολοι περιμεναμε να δουμε τον Γιαννη Μαγκο.  Ενταξει...οτι κ να πουμε ο ανθρωπος ηταν λες κ απο αλλον πλανητη.
Πολυ βελτιωμενος απο περυσι σε ολα τα σημεια κ ετοιμος 100% γιαυτον τον αγωνα κ οχι μονο.
Σιγουρα το Νο 1 που διαγωνιζεται στην Ελλαδα αυτη την στιγμη , κ μονο με τον ατυχο Μανωλη Καραμανλακη κ τον μεγαλο Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο θα μπορουσε να κοντραριστει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Καπου εδω τελειωσε η παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών του αγώνα.
Υπενθυμίζω ότι όλες οι φωτογραφίες βρίσκονται στο *Multimedia - Gallery* του site , ανα κατηγορία.
Να ευχαριστήσω τον Χρήστο και τον Τόλη που είναι μόνιμα στο team καλυψης των αγώνων και βοηθάνε στην κάλυψη και στην παρουσίαση αλλά και τον Νασσερ που βοηθησε στα μέγιστα και τα υπόλοιπα παιδια που παρερευθησαν και ειχαμε μια ωραία παρεα του   :bodybuilding.gr: .
Θα ακολουθήσουν και καποιες φωτογραφίες απο απονομές, happennings του αγώνα που δινουν και αυτες το στίγμα του αγώνα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η WABBA εκανε απονομές, τιμώντας αρχικά τους αθλητές που διακρίθηκαν στο προηγουμενο Universe








Στον Τάσο Μισαηλίδη για τα διοργανωτικά του αγώνα που είχε αναλάβει μεγάλο βάρος






Στον Γιάννη Τσαγκαράκη για το Mr ΚΡΗΤΗ, μια εβδομάδα νωρίτερα του Πρωταθλήματος



Στον Τασο Κολιγκιώνη ,για το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA που γίνεται στο Ναύπλιο, αυτό το 2ημερο (14-15 Ιουνίου)


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες απονομές επίσης έγιναν σε αθλητές  απο τον Τάσο Μισαηλίδη

*Στην Ελένη Πετρουλάκη*










Στον *Θανάση Υφαντόπουλο*, πρωταθλητή του bodybuilding






Σε πρωταθλητές μαχητικών αθλημάτων

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 2014 - OVERALL
High Definition -1080*

----------


## Muscleboss

Παράσταση για ένα ρόλο....

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα. Τέλειο βίντεο  :03. Thumb up:

----------

